# Accounting Software Woes!



## cthylla (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello! The threads about accounting software that I searched are rather old, so I was curious if there are any new thoughts out there.

I have an online store through Shopify- and that basically handles how I know what to pay for tax. I am trying to use Quickbooks, but it MAKES ME CRAZY. The "chart of accounts" screen actually induces panic attacks.

I also have Soapmaker 3, but I am not great about keeping that up to date with expenses other than raw materials. (And honestly I am not great about updating that, either.)

I don't want to see liability screens, undeposited funds, or any of the other crazy Quickbooks screens that may make sense to an accountant but make me want to claw out my own eyeballs.

I need a very, very simplified screen. (Bonus points for toddler-esque pastel blocks and flowers and stuff.)

All I want is to simply: 
-track income (connecting my business checking account)
-track expenses (materials, travel, supplies, equipment, etc... ideally connect the credit card I use for business)
-track charitable donations made (I do several charity sales events)
-possible employee functionality (I will need that soon!)

Can anyone make some suggestions? I am also looking at Freshbooks, but that looks more suited to being a freelancer and needing to invoice. Shopify invoices for me in the rare occasion that I need it.

Thank you!!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 17, 2017)

Depending on how big your sales are, you could get away with a simple spread sheet listing supplies, sales, tax etc. For a simple home based business you do not really need complicated books. Just list your receipts for supplies, noting what it is for and your sales with tax listed separately. Depending where you live and sell you may have to break sales tax down by county. In my 30+ years of having my beauty shop I did all my books in a spreadsheet. I had no employees so no payroll, no corporate tax etc


----------



## cthylla (Mar 17, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> Depending on how big your sales are, you could get away with a simple spread sheet listing supplies, sales, tax etc. For a simple home based business you do not really need complicated books. Just list your receipts for supplies, noting what it is for and your sales with tax listed separately. Depending where you live and sell you may have to break sales tax down by county. In my 30+ years of having my beauty shop I did all my books in a spreadsheet. I had no employees so no payroll, no corporate tax etc



Thank you!! It's too bad I am not numbers-minded.... looks like we have a glaring opening for some new accounting software!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 17, 2017)

cthylla said:


> Thank you!! It's too bad I am not numbers-minded.... looks like we have a glaring opening for some new accounting software!


 I personally do not want any such records on my computer!! When we had our large incorporated manufacturing company with employees there was no choice but have a full accounting system, but with my tiny soap business I have choices. Online sales systems and cc processing systems, both have capabilities of printing reports. :silent:


----------



## dillsandwitch (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm not 100% familiar with how quickbooks works but dont most packages allow you to customize your chart of accounts? You mentioned you dont want to see any liabilities on there but technically your credit card is one. 

I would say just delete any accounts or re-name accounts as needed and keep it simple.

Once you need to look at paying employees and such then add in an expense account for wages and you'll need a liability account for superannuation payable and income tax payable etc.

Hope that helps


----------

